# Brom order came in!



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

got a nice order of 20 broms for some verts i am preparing as well as a few exo terras. here is the group and a few of my favorites!


Neo. purple star x fireball


Neo. Aztec x Fireball


Neo. 696 x copper penny


Neo. Shamrock


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Where did they come from?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

my secret dealer i have been using for 5 years......





billschwinn said:


> Where did they come from?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

messaged you Bill


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

No brom source for me? No escudo for you...

way it works


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

touché....




sports_doc said:


> No brom source for me? No escudo for you...
> 
> way it works


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Not a big secret. those yellow tags give it away  but I guess if you won't say from where they came I won't give it away. He is also my go to brom source and a hell of a resource

I love those broms. Shamrock is one of my favs


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

secrets secrets are no fun 

Those are some great looking broms though, good job !


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Man I want to know too!  I need to put in an order for some broms for a few verts soon. I really love the Neo shamrock.

-Pat


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah that shamrock is real nice so is the copper penny. Are those mature size?


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

where did they come from?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

yea the yellow tags do give it away. he is also as you said a hell o a resource!



frogparty said:


> Not a big secret. those yellow tags give it away  but I guess if you won't say from where they came I won't give it away. He is also my go to brom source and a hell of a resource
> 
> I love those broms. Shamrock is one of my favs



PM me for his info, i dont want to publicly broadcast it.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i am pretty sure thay are




PantMan said:


> Yeah that shamrock is real nice so is the copper penny. Are those mature size?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Not a big secret. those yellow tags give it away  but I guess if you won't say from where they came I won't give it away. He is also my go to brom source and a hell of a resource
> 
> I love those broms. Shamrock is one of my favs


I guess, he over charges like a SOB though.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

really cheap actually. maybe his specialty broms are expensive. 






fleshfrombone said:


> I guess, he over charges like a SOB though.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

How much was your entire order including shipping?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

messaged...



fleshfrombone said:


> How much was your entire order including shipping?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

The shammy looks sweet. Like mo peppa but with a better water holding body.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

nyfrogs said:


> my secret dealer i have been using for 5 years......


I'm glad I'm in on "your little secret" 

Nice broms Stan.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

For the love of God, they came from Michaels bromeliads (www.michaelsbromeliads.com). Its funny, NOW everyone wants to keep it a secret. Go figure.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Antone... if i place my next order and he is out lol........


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I like your style Antone.



Frogtofall said:


> For the love of God, they came from Michaels bromeliads (www.michaelsbromeliads.com). Its funny, NOW everyone wants to keep it a secret. Go figure.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

nyfrogs said:


> Antone... if i place my next order and he is out lol........


Haha! I wish I was still growing them!!


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Stan,

...and here I thought we were friends....you knew I was looking to replace my big brom...my super secret 400 acre virgin civil war site is now....oh, I forget where it is. 




nyfrogs said:


> Antone... if i place my next order and he is out lol........


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Chuck you already has his info i believe... he was the one who verified what brom you had





MountaineerLegion said:


> Stan,
> 
> ...and here I thought we were friends....you knew I was looking to replace my big brom...my super secret 400 acre virgin civil war site is now....oh, I forget where it is.


----------

